# Pride Complaints.... Already...



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

I just wanna know what is up with the cheesy techno music, awful announcers and overblown dramatic entrances and introductions. Oh yeah may I repeat that the announcer is AWFUL and so is the music! Anyone else watching this right now? OMG this is killing me I almost want to mute it!





***SPOILER***










LAWLER WINS THE FIRST FIGHT WITH ONLY ONE HIGH KICK AND A FLYING KNEE FOR A KO IN 22 SECONDS! A GOOD START!


----------



## hitmachine44 (Oct 15, 2006)

You've never seen Pride before? Where've you been homie? You should see it when they are in Japan. Giagantic arenas filled to capacity and the fans there are extremely passionate about the sport. It's really a great production.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Lawler is one of those fighters, who should be put in every opening fight on every MMA show. He hardly ever has a boring fight(Hell, has Lawler ever been in a boring fight?), and he's the type of fighter who gets the crowd going.


----------



## Slick_Fugitive (Oct 15, 2006)

iwasthere said:


> I just wanna know what is up with the cheesy techno music, awful announcers and overblown dramatic entrances and introductions. Oh yeah may I repeat that the announcer is AWFUL and so is the music! Anyone else watching this right now? OMG this is killing me I almost want to mute it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey keep us poor saps updated on the Pride event who can't see it ... it's PPV no doubt? First match ... was it Robbie Lawler vs. who?


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

LOL is this the first Pride event you've seen? I'm not watching the PPV but from your description I can tell you they open it like that everytime. Personally I like the way they open the show, how they bring out all the fighters. It really sets the stage and makes you feel like you are at an event and not just another fight. 


I'd approach it with an open mind and stop trying to compare it with how UFC operates, like that's the only way to run things. I'd rather each fighting league be original rather than just copy the other's style anyways.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Joey Villasenor.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

pride is ment to be differnt so they have all this elaborish stuff to like be different


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I have seen many pride events but this one is extra cheesy I promise! I will give a full re-cap when it is over. The announcer is an old lady that rolls every word... its awful. I enjoy bringing out all the fighters and giving an intro but they aren't playing their own music its like true club techno. I think I am watching YOU GOT SERVED OR SOMETHIN?


the old lady at least isnt anything new ive heard her at bushido before and ya shes soooo annoying but kinda makes you wanna try saying it that way just like bruce buffer hahah:laugh:


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

I watch UFC and Pride and have never really gotten into the whole arguement of which is better but tonight as forced me to pick a side. The announcers are terrible, if Frank Trigg and the other two jackasses weren't trying to push it so bad then it would be alright but they won't shut up about Pride in the USA and how they are so much better then all other MMA organizations. The she man doing the introductions will give anyone watching nightmares for sure. 

After tonight I will still always watch both organizations but I must say UFC comes across to me as more of a sport and Pride more like the WWE. 

I guess it just bugs me how bad these guys are all, even a couple fighters trying to push Pride on everyone. I know they need to try and sell it but let the fighting do the job not them repeating themselves a 1000 times on how they are the best.


----------



## Damone (Oct 1, 2006)

Trigg is so bad that he makes Mike Goldberg sound like Quadros. Trigg constantly talks about himself, like he's actually relevant in MMA. Well, what else is new?


----------



## Corpse (Jul 8, 2006)

Okay now I have lost all respect for Pride and Mark Coleman. What a joke that was at the end of his fight with the whole "Rocky" theme. That was probally the worst scripted emotional moment ever in all of sports. They had just siad he made his kids leave the building for the fight then all of a sudden out of no where they appear again with perfect timing. The pathetic thing is that it is so obvious it was set up like that and the fact that they put his poor kids through that to try and win the audiance is more pathetic. The only thing I found good about it was that people booed it. 

Silva is a punk for getting in there and playing tough and calling out Liddell knowing full well he wouldn't be there to defend himself.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

That lady announcer sucks. I think she started announcing in the 2006owgp cause I remember hearing those screetches from past fight vids. Thomas and Mack Center is so small for a pride event. Made it look super small compared to the huge Japanese domes. All in all the event was pretty cool though. Lots of good fights. Every single fight was very fun to watch. Hard to get that out of UFC. Although I love both organizations


----------



## 1hittaquitta (Oct 15, 2006)

the he/she announcer pissed me off.. what a ****, the tehcno music was annoying, the fights were pretty good, especially the HW. Frank Trigg is annoying, the announcers constantly repeating how much better it is, the dumb ass asian announcer who kept mistaking 5'10 for 5;1, i laughed my ass off- the oppenent in blue corner, is 5'1 and 205 pounds... - really? or hed say both fighters are like 6'0, when one towers over the other.. also the one asian guy during break that took 20 minutes to say one sentance.


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Oh yeah, PRide is definetly > UFC right? :laugh: 


Stick to Japan, you freaking morons.

Who else thought Coleman would die though? I was sure he was gonna be a gonner, but he still lives!


----------



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Oh yeah, PRide is definetly > UFC right? :laugh:
> 
> 
> Stick to Japan, you freaking morons.
> ...


I do believe Pride has better fighters than UFC overall but I would love to see Sylvia vs. Emelianenko(good bloodbath, heard it was good for aging skin) or Emelianenko vs. Emelianenko(Brother Battle)


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

say wat you want about pride... the fact of the matter is UFC is hiding behind its pazzas and sparkles... and home brewed rivalry's.. not to mention sequels and trilogy fights of everything.. THEY DONT HAVE ANY GOOD FIGHTERS!!

despite the cheese PRIDE still has what matters... alot of good fighters take that to the bank *****


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

ricefarmer said:


> say wat you want about pride... the fact of the matter is UFC is hiding behind its pazzas and sparkles... and home brewed rivalry's.. not to mention sequels and trilogy fights of everything.. THEY DONT HAVE ANY GOOD FIGHTERS!!
> 
> despite the cheese PRIDE still has what matters... alot of good fighters take that to the bank *****


At least when our guys fight, its not in a NON TITLE MATCH half the time.


----------



## ricefarmer (Oct 16, 2006)

ok spearsoldier...

i guess you love pitting the same people 3 times in a row cuz there are no GOOD FIGTHERS...

your point is you rather see stupid title matches that never end versus top figthers in mma? is that what your sayiing moron?

dana white will make it title match just to get people hyped up even when they ran out of figthers or good figthers to go agiants the champ..

your argument is stupid ass hell


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> At least when our guys fight, its not in a NON TITLE MATCH half the time.


Yeah, it's just against people who don't deserve title shots.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

1hittaquitta said:


> the he/she announcer pissed me off.. what a ****, the tehcno music was annoying, the fights were pretty good, especially the HW. Frank Trigg is annoying, the announcers constantly repeating how much better it is, the dumb ass asian announcer who kept mistaking 5'10 for 5;1, i laughed my ass off- the oppenent in blue corner, is 5'1 and 205 pounds... - really? or hed say both fighters are like 6'0, when one towers over the other.. also the one asian guy during break that took 20 minutes to say one sentance.


Yeah, those dumbasses. They really need to learn how to speak and read in English even though they're from Japan. Morons. I mean, it's like they didn't even make an effort!


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

ricefarmer said:


> ok spearsoldier...
> 
> i guess you love pitting the same people 3 times in a row cuz there are no GOOD FIGTHERS...
> 
> ...


When you learn english, retype that up.

Until then, I will just say that I'd stick to my trios and duos, while you pit ur no-name japanese dudes aginast some russian guy, or w/e. And then occasionlly throw in a non title fight. If that satisfies you, great.


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> When you learn english, retype that up.
> 
> Until then, I will just say that I'd stick to my trios and duos, while you pit ur no-name japanese dudes aginast some russian guy, or w/e. And then occasionlly throw in a non title fight. If that satisfies you, great.


AGREED.

They need to have Fedor fight top MMA studs like Buentello and Eilers right after they've just loss. I mean, as long as the title is on the line it's just that much more exciting even though it's compeltely lopsided, right? Or they should've brought in Monson, feed him a few cans and then throw him against the champion.


----------



## herton17 (Sep 13, 2006)

samurice said:


> AGREED.
> 
> They need to have Fedor fight top MMA studs like Buentello and Eilers right after they've just loss. I mean, as long as the title is on the line it's just that much more exciting even though it's compeltely lopsided, right? Or they should've brought in Monson, feed him a few cans and then throw him against the champion.


Are you being sarcastic?


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Corpse said:


> Okay now I have lost all respect for Pride and Mark Coleman. What a joke that was at the end of his fight with the whole "Rocky" theme. That was probally the worst scripted emotional moment ever in all of sports. They had just siad he made his kids leave the building for the fight then all of a sudden out of no where they appear again with perfect timing. The pathetic thing is that it is so obvious it was set up like that and the fact that they put his poor kids through that to try and win the audiance is more pathetic. The only thing I found good about it was that people booed it.
> 
> Silva is a punk for getting in there and playing tough and calling out Liddell knowing full well he wouldn't be there to defend himself.



and chuck isnt a punk for calling wanderlei out @ UFC 52?

you kids are clowns... honestly... they brought the announcwers over from japan.. annoying but who cares the fighting is alot more professional...

i hate the cage its a horrible way for a not as talented fighter to beat a talented one


----------



## spearsoldier (Sep 13, 2006)

Organik said:


> and chuck isnt a punk for calling wanderlei out @ UFC 52?
> 
> you kids are clowns... honestly... they brought the announcwers over from japan.. annoying but who cares the fighting is alot more professional...
> 
> i hate the cage its a horrible way for a not as talented fighter to beat a talented one



No, its a great way to see how a "talented fighter" doesnt have the wits to outmanuever the cage. Or do you tihnk pulling on a rope to get reset is more skilled? Retarded concept if you ask anyone with a functioning brain.

And Fedor is scared to fight Buentello, and fights way to many title shots. Pride just uses him for advertisement, just like we use OUR champs for advertisment. Dont be daft about that.

And also, someone needs to shove a long ass rifle into the Jap annuncers mouth, and then shoot her to death.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> No, its a great way to see how a "talented fighter" doesnt have the wits to outmanuever the cage. Or do you tihnk pulling on a rope to get reset is more skilled? Retarded concept if you ask anyone with a functioning brain.
> 
> And Fedor is scared to fight Buentello, and fights way to many title shots. Pride just uses him for advertisement, just like we use OUR champs for advertisment. Dont be daft about that.
> 
> And also, someone needs to shove a long ass rifle into the Jap annuncers mouth, and then shoot her to death.



fedor would make a meal out of buentello... and buentello has never fought in pride therefore would not be gettin a title shot for a while..

and there is nothing about wits when someone is pushing your head against a cage..


----------



## samurice (Jun 19, 2006)

herton17 said:


> Are you being sarcastic?


"Sarcastic"? What is that? :laugh:


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> Oh yeah, PRide is definetly > UFC right? :laugh:
> 
> 
> Stick to Japan, you freaking morons.
> ...



Who's a moron? Take a look at that card, if you are a true fan of the sport then you should know that the UFC can't produce a fight card like that. It was a good show & well worth the dough.


----------



## cabby (Sep 15, 2006)

Yeah the card kicked ass


----------



## Hopperman (Oct 15, 2006)

dude i think that announcer was the shit


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Stonewall44 said:


> Who's a moron? Take a look at that card, if you are a true fan of the sport then you should know that the UFC can't produce a fight card like that. It was a good show & well worth the dough.



exactly... atleast i know all the fighters.... UFC brings back boring fighters like Mike Nichols and Matt Hamill.. and we have to pay to watch fighters you should be paying me to watch...


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

samurice said:


> Yeah, those dumbasses. They really need to learn how to speak and read in English even though they're from Japan. Morons. I mean, it's like they didn't even make an effort!



Ooohhh, Wow foreigners from Japan made a couple of grammar mistakes the organizaton must be weak. If you didn't see a great card & great fights then I'm not sure what you're problem is. 
Man, it looks like all the haters came creeping out of the woodwork........


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Hopperman said:


> dude i think that announcer was the shit



ya i dont know why ppl just cant get a laugh at it... its almost like a comedy set before the fights..... the announcers are hilarious...


----------



## Lars (Jul 13, 2006)

spearsoldier said:


> When you learn english, retype that up.
> 
> Until then, I will just say that I'd stick to my trios and duos, while you pit ur no-name japanese dudes aginast some russian guy, or w/e. And then occasionlly throw in a non title fight. If that satisfies you, great.


Directed to Spearsoldier.

The UFC is nothing but a cash cow.

Dana White pockets big bucks from the PPV sales, but can't even hire half decent fighters. The UFC is just one big name per weight division, and the rest of the spaces are filled in with reality TV stars, who lack basic fighting abilities.

Not only this, but the heavyweight division in the UFC is completely talentless!

Please, the light show in Pride was good, the techno was awakening and refreshing. It's much better than the generic rap and metal played at the UFC.

No name Japanese fighters? Please. Nakamura is a no name? Yoshida is a no name? Fujita is a no name? Sakuraba is a no name? Misuki is a no name? Inoue was a no name? Gomi is a no name?

Japanese fighters are very talented, and well known among true MMA fans. You just wouldn't know this because you have a liplock on the testicles of Dana White.

The UFC is full of no name fighters. Look at the co-main event at UFC 62, Griffin vs. Bonnar? These guys are virtual nobodies in the world of MMA. Put any of them in a ring against Yoshida, and we'll send them out in a casket.

So please, admit the dominance of Pride over the lack of talent in the UFC. I truthfully view the UFC on the same level now as King Of The Cage.

Finally, what does English have to do with this conversation? I perfectly understood what he was saying. This isn't a grammarian spelling bee stand off, it's an MMA discussion. This is the internet, not a perfectionist rally.


----------



## Organik (Aug 28, 2006)

Lars said:


> Directed to Spearsoldier.
> 
> The UFC is nothing but a cash cow.
> 
> ...



repped for that


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

Lars said:


> Directed to Spearsoldier.
> 
> The UFC is nothing but a cash cow.
> 
> ...





Well put Lars!


----------



## svtcobras (Sep 13, 2006)

*Re*

Seemed kind of lame. That said, at least it did not seem like the "typical" ufc crowd.
Speaking of Nakamura, his fight in Japan during Absolute got boo'd and it did not even get on the PPV.


----------



## svtcobras (Sep 13, 2006)

samurice said:


> Yeah, those dumbasses. They really need to learn how to speak and read in English even though they're from Japan. Morons. I mean, it's like they didn't even make an effort!


Half the people on these forums can't even write or spell in English. How is your Japanese?


----------



## cfolau (Jul 18, 2006)

iwasthere said:


> I do believe Pride has better fighters than UFC overall but I would love to see Sylvia vs. Emelianenko(good bloodbath, heard it was good for aging skin) or Emelianenko vs. Emelianenko(Brother Battle)


Sylvia vs Fedor......If you were serious, then you are a dumb human being.


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

cfolau said:


> Sylvia vs Fedor......If you were serious, then you are a dumb human being.


i think he was trying to say fedor would kill sylvia or at least i hope so but it would be nice to see sylvia get his ass kicked especially after he called fedor a little shit


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

screenamesuck said:


> I have seen many pride events but this one is extra cheesy I promise! I will give a full re-cap when it is over. The announcer is an old lady that rolls every word... its awful. I enjoy bringing out all the fighters and giving an intro but they aren't playing their own music its like true club techno. I think I am watching YOU GOT SERVED OR SOMETHIN?


*Not to sound like an ass but she is the voice of Pride and does the announing everytime. They always choose their own music such as the techno music. Sounds like this was your first Pride event. :dunno: *


----------



## Stonewall44 (Oct 19, 2006)

She's been announcing Pride's for so long that it's neither here nor there. Barely worth bringing up.


----------



## AtomDanger (Oct 7, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> You've never seen Pride before? Where've you been homie? You should see it when they are in Japan. Giagantic arenas filled to capacity and the fans there are extremely passionate about the sport. It's really a great production.



Yeah, thats pretty much how they are all the time


----------



## Hawkdomination (Jul 25, 2006)

I buy every pride and ufc and even the occasional KOTC. Fact is last nights pride wasn't very good. Especially when compared to the owgp. The last ufc wasn't very good either. I got tired of the xyience plug during the ufc and i can say some similar things about pride from last night. I thought the comment about the crappy fighters in ufc was funny after watching Fedor fight Coleman. I respect Coleman(he did win the 00 owgp) for past pride fights and ufc fights but he was seriously outclassed. Randleman was a disappointment because he is a better fighter than that. I enjoyed Baroni and Lawler because they are fun to watch and supplied most of the excitement. Barnett's fight was ok. Notice the last five fighters I mentioned were ufc fighters or fought in the ufc at one time. Who is better, neither. They both have their strong suits and on the basis of some comments they both have some rabid fans. As far as the comment about tuf fighters, some of these guys were dominating fights years before tuf came out. Oh, and i would take generic metal and rap over techno anyday but that is just mho.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

hitmachine44 said:


> You've never seen Pride before? Where've you been homie? You should see it when they are in Japan. Giagantic arenas filled to capacity and the fans there are extremely passionate about the sport. It's really a great production.


If you think the Pride entrances are over the top, check the Genki Sudo entrances from K-1:

YouTube - Genki Sudo's best fighting entrances ever


----------



## Asian Sensation (Oct 9, 2006)

Shogun said:


> If you think the Pride entrances are over the top, check the Genki Sudo entrances from K-1:
> 
> YouTube - Genki Sudo's best fighting entrances ever


wow its like a ****in parade


----------



## iwasthere (Oct 17, 2006)

haha I thought I was watching the olympics in Japan! like salt lake city or somethin... Cheesy! :laugh:


----------



## Chuteboxefan (Oct 22, 2006)

iwasthere said:


> haha I thought I was watching the olympics in Japan! like salt lake city or somethin... Cheesy! :laugh:


i know its cheesy but the japanese are pretty into it... then look on the other side, ur about to watch a pretty violent fight (sometimes) and whats wrong with a little "entertaning" on the side.


----------



## x X CLoud X x (Oct 15, 2006)

you get use to it


----------



## blackskimmer (Oct 15, 2006)

The Pride show that was here in the US has a long way to go in production values to really appeal to the US audience. The fights were great except the last one, why on earth would they do that?

1)Video, shoot this with hollywood quality camera's its grainy looks like im watching a VHS tape live. Yeah........

2)The guy in ring announcing the fights is fine, but your gunna catch some flak when you look like Run DMC from the 80's. In Japan that goes for cool, in the US you look like a goof.

3)The guy announcing the names. Rule 1, your trying to appeal to 20-30 yr old football lovin bbq'ing ******* people. DONT have a person who prob weighs 110lbs and has the voice of a 8yr old japanese girl announce the names of the fighters. Its a real culture shock.

4)Pipe your music directly into your audio feed. Using the ambient sound from the arena is well, low production value.

5)show your commentators without the 300lbs of audio equipment infront of them. Its tacky.

6)"Half-time" show shouldnt really be Japanese girls wearing attire that would be considered acceptable in any starbucks walking around carrying best buy signs to some kind of space opera music. It doesnt work here.




Im not beating up on pride, how they show it...... works wonders and fits in japan. And yes I know that it should always be about the fighters first. It is. I was kind of in shock that they didnt adapt a little bit of "americanism(s)" into their show for the crowd and the PPV in North America. Lets face it this was their first real attempt to break into the US. It was a great show some awesome fights but when it comes to production here in North America they have some work to do.


----------

